
How we use BEM to modularise our CSS - AlphaSights
https://m.alphasights.com/how-we-use-bem-to-modularise-our-css-82a0c39463b0#.epb79vkom
======
noir_lord
Moved to something like BEM recently, liking it so far, I think I saw this
article when I was looking at an alternative to the tarpit.

